# BLODDY search for schematic och KE3-jetronic ,NF engine



## snillet (Feb 6, 2005)

I´ve been "scratching dirt" ,to say the least ,in my efforts to find a complete electric schematic over the fuel injection system in my car. There´s absolutely NO problem whatsoever to find schematics for regular K-jetronic or KE-jetronic ,but for the version KE3 i haven´t found anything at all seraching the net !
Reason is that when i just bought the car (had a Audi100 1.8 1986 before but it was a bit ..."saggy" to say the least) the electronics where shut off, the fuse was pulled out, and the wires to the sensor on the other side of the pipe where the temperature sensor is situated was tampered with som i´m not shure if they are in the correct position.
I´m not even shure what that sensor does !, on k-jetronic cars it´s the thermotime switch for the cold-start valve. But om the KE3 jetronic system the cold start valve is operated directly from the ECU. It shurely loooks like a thermotime switch ,BUT ,it has 3 pins and 4 wires running up to it.
It could also help if anyone would tell me how these wires SHOULD be connected to the sensor, since the contact is lost......
Greetings from scandinavia








/Hans


----------

